# can i wash robeez?



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

if so how? i never buy leather since im a vegi so i have no clue!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

You can wash them with a damp cloth, just by wiping them down. I've washed mine in the washing machine before and they came out a bit "hard," although they did soften up quite a bit after a few wears.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

I bought mine used and she told me that she washed them in the washing machine. I just did them alst night and they are a little stiff, but I'm sure they will get soft again.


----------



## ewp11100 (Oct 16, 2003)

you can wash them, I've put them thought the drier







they shrink a tiny bit, not much but were much softer.


----------



## ewp11100 (Oct 16, 2003)

you can wash them, I've put them thought the drier







they shrink a tiny bit, not much but were much softer.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I always throw mine in the washing machine then let air dry. They will be hard but will soften up after a couple days of wearing.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

one of mine went in the wash accidentaly and i let it air dry and it's fine, i took one or two wears to be soft again but it's back to normal now!


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

Same as pps, they get stiff but do soften up again, but I found that mine shrunk a wee bit as well.


----------



## jaye88 (Oct 31, 2007)

Throw them in the wash and then the dryer, just for a couple of minutes. Reshape and air dry. This keeps them from getting stiff.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

I wash our robeez almost every other week and put them in the dryer. They are on the third kid and will be perfectly fine to pass on to the 4th user


----------



## maygee (Dec 22, 2006)

I washed my robeez and normally just air-dried them. Once I accidently through one into the drier and it showed wear much sooner than the one that was not dried. To this day, one of the shoes looks near new, and on the dried one the "paint" is cracked and worn away. I'll never dry my robeez in the future- it really made a huge difference in how they held up.


----------



## zoie2013 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm a veg too. I didn't like the texture of our Robeez after a wash, personally. We switched to Isabooties. They're vegan and wash in the washer great.


----------



## ed_tricia (Feb 12, 2007)

I chose to hand wash, but here's the link from their site:
http://www.robeez.com/EN-US/ProductI...t=2&Lang=EN-US


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoie2013* 
I'm a veg too. I didn't like the texture of our Robeez after a wash, personally. We switched to Isabooties. They're vegan and wash in the washer great.

i think for the next babe i will try the isabooties. dd got these as a gift and being that she wants to walk all the time even when we are out i did pick up a couple pair of pedipeds since it seemed like those soles will protect her feet a little better when outside. if i end up wanting another robeez type shoe, i did find a good place that sells isabooties when i got the pedipeds and will try those.

so i will definitely try the washing machine.

anyone else dry them and have bad luck? i saw one for and one against the drying!


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

I've washed ours, and they turned out fine (a bit stiff for awhile, as described) but... the red dye from the decorative applique (they are dark blue shoes with red birds) ran and stained a couple articles of clothing. So I would be cautious what you wash them with.


----------



## ed_tricia (Feb 12, 2007)

their site says you can partially machine dry but should air dry completely


----------

